# installing black & white 2



## varsity_tiger32 (Jun 9, 2009)

i insert the disk and begin installation... moments later i get a message saying 


"Black & White 2 failed to install.
your system has not been modified.
please rerun the installation to try again.
Error: Data error (Cyclic redundancy check)"
what the heck do i do?????


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi varsity_tiger32, welcome to TSF.
This basically just means that the drive was not able to read the disc properly.
Try copying the contents of the disc to an empty folder on your desktop and run the installation from there.
If you get the same error again it's possible the disc is damaged. Check to see if there are any scratches or smudges on the surface of the disc.


----------

